# Saddle fitter/master saddler



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2013)

In Worcestershire/south Birmingham area.

several saddles to be altered and maybe a new purchase if the existing ones cannot be altered to fit the new horse.

Names of good saddlers please.  Thank you.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (25 February 2013)

Jeremy Rudge Saddlery, Aldridge, West Mids are really good if thats not too far away. 
Their saddle fitter is Amy, she is very good and they make beautiful bespoke saddles. They do have a website.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 February 2013)

Thank you, I will get in touch with them.  Must remember not to tell them the horse is a grumpy, rotound mare with loaded shoulders and sharp teeth !!


----------



## millitiger (25 February 2013)

I am in Worcestershire too and really struggled to find a good mobile saddler (found a few I wouldn't recommend though!).

I now take mine up to Horsesense to be fitted there- they can do all alterations, have a huge 2nd hand selection and wide range of new saddles too.
And they have the indoor school so you don't have to get wet/blown away by wind when you are there.


----------



## fizzer (26 February 2013)

Keith Bryan is excellent, master saddle fitter. He is a saddle teacher also.

www.keithbryansaddlery.com


----------



## Old Bat (26 February 2013)

Jo Beavis is a NSC saddler, she hasn't let us down yet.....


----------



## Tiarella (26 February 2013)

Old Bat said:



			Jo Beavis is a NSC saddler, she hasn't let us down yet.....
		
Click to expand...

Really?! 

hmmmm £90 call out fee to drive 5 minutes down the road to fit a saddle that quite clearly even to an untrained eye does not fit at all....no thanks!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 February 2013)

rachaelstar said:



			Really?! 

hmmmm £90 call out fee to drive 5 minutes down the road to fit a saddle that quite clearly even to an untrained eye does not fit at all....no thanks!
		
Click to expand...

How much !

A friend had a saddle made by the NSC last year, absolutely superb dressage saddle, but the total cost was way over £2,000 with all the fittings and it took over 6 months from first measure up to finally being perfected and in use.

Sadly I am not in that league, but the saddle was to die for in the end.


----------



## Highlands (26 February 2013)

Mel issac from stoke prior


----------



## sophiebailey (26 February 2013)

I'm in Shropshire (Telford) and use my old yard owner Claire Taylor who's a qualified saddler, she made me a saddle for my cob (best saddle I've ever sat in!!) And fits the saddles for our local RS and a lot of local livery yards. 

She does travel to you and I believe her call out fee is really cheap (cheaper if there's more than one of you!) And she always does a great job  can tell from 10 yards away if a saddle doesn't fit just by looking lol. I have her number if you want it xx


----------



## amandaco2 (6 March 2013)

I use Andy the saddleman.
Also had issues with nsc as per rachaelstar


----------



## Cobsndogs (7 March 2013)

rachaelstar said:



			Really?! 

hmmmm £90 call out fee to drive 5 minutes down the road to fit a saddle that quite clearly even to an untrained eye does not fit at all....no thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I am suprised at this as Jo is always someone that I would recommend. We have used her for years and she has fitted five of our horses a variety of saddles. We have always been happy with her, and we are ultra fussy! Have never paid £90 for call out whether we have been 5 mins up the road or 15 miles away, in fact haven't paid call out for a fitting where a new saddle has been bought, and usually pay around £50 for my annual saddle check. I guess everyone has different experiences with different saddlers.
Have to say I also think Lizzie at Horsesense is good too, as is Laura Dempsey in Kineton.


----------



## JenEn (6 March 2014)

sophiebailey said:



			I'm in Shropshire (Telford) and use my old yard owner Claire Taylor who's a qualified saddler, she made me a saddle for my cob (best saddle I've ever sat in!!) And fits the saddles for our local RS and a lot of local livery yards. 

She does travel to you and I believe her call out fee is really cheap (cheaper if there's more than one of you!) And she always does a great job  can tell from 10 yards away if a saddle doesn't fit just by looking lol. I have her number if you want it xx
		
Click to expand...

Hi, do you still have Claire Taylor's number? If so, please could I have it.  Thanks


----------



## jnb (7 March 2014)

Andy Wheals - the Saddle Man. I have found him to be amazing, alters on site if possible and will fit the saddle to the horse not the other way around!
Also makes to measure and has worked for major saddle brands and gives sound advice.
Very busy though - which says it all and not cheap (not unreasonable at all though). But.....IMO, you get what you pay for in the saddling world!
Just check the Master Saddlers website for his contact details.


----------



## Frumpoon (8 March 2014)

Another one to avoid Jo Beavis...profiteer of the lowest order...also wouldn't bother with horse sense....

Try Barnsby they do a mobile master saddler service and John is a brilliant old boy who has been there, done it and worn the t shirt...


----------



## Frumpoon (8 March 2014)

jnb said:



			Andy Wheals - the Saddle Man. I have found him to be amazing, alters on site if possible and will fit the saddle to the horse not the other way around!
Also makes to measure and has worked for major saddle brands and gives sound advice.
Very busy though - which says it all and not cheap (not unreasonable at all though). But.....IMO, you get what you pay for in the saddling world!
Just check the Master Saddlers website for his contact details.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god no!!!!! Avoid Andy .....had a so called made to measure saddle off him....no idea what kind of horse it was measured for but not mine....


----------



## Justturnedfifty (8 March 2014)

Hi there, would highly recommend Miles Pearson from Bromsgrove Saddlery. Look him up on line, not just a Master Saddle Fitter but competes and really understands what you want. Great at fitting, repairing etc. Independent so doesn't attempt to sell you something that's not suitable for you, your horse and your horses shape! A breath of fresh air, call out charge around £40, that was what we paid last year. Knowledgable horse man and saddler.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2014)

Justturnedfifty said:



			Hi there, would highly recommend Miles Pearson from Bromsgrove Saddlery. Look him up on line, not just a Master Saddle Fitter but competes and really understands what you want. Great at fitting, repairing etc. Independent so doesn't attempt to sell you something that's not suitable for you, your horse and your horses shape! A breath of fresh air, call out charge around £40, that was what we paid last year. Knowledgable horse man and saddler.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded.  Came out to me (I am 10 miles from his yard) last year.  I had bought a maxi cob complete with an almost new Jefferies saddle that was far too narrow for her.  I asked him to bring new saddles for me to try with a view of chopping the Jefferies in against a new GP saddle.

We tried a variety of new saddles and he was not happy with any of them, I mentioned that I have a 20 year old Farrington hunting/gp saddle that I love, feel safe in and had many happy hours of fun in with a previous big shouldered/wide horse.  He asked me to get it out, it needed a good reflock but after 3 on and off's the mare he finished it.  Charged me £65.00.  I have my favourite saddle back in use and a comfortable horse.


----------



## Flummoxed (8 March 2014)

It seems you have answered your own question then!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2014)

Flummoxed said:



			It seems you have answered your own question then!!
		
Click to expand...

Miles was recommended to me after I asked the question.


----------



## Orangehorse (8 March 2014)

Justturnedfifty said:



			Hi there, would highly recommend Miles Pearson from Bromsgrove Saddlery. Look him up on line, not just a Master Saddle Fitter but competes and really understands what you want. Great at fitting, repairing etc. Independent so doesn't attempt to sell you something that's not suitable for you, your horse and your horses shape! A breath of fresh air, call out charge around £40, that was what we paid last year. Knowledgable horse man and saddler.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, not my experience at all.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			Sorry, not my experience at all.
		
Click to expand...

It is alarming how many saddlers have been mentioned with both good and poor reviews, minefield by the look of things.


----------



## Renvers (8 March 2014)

Justturnedfifty said:



			Hi there, would highly recommend Miles Pearson from Bromsgrove Saddlery. Look him up on line, not just a Master Saddle Fitter but competes and really understands what you want. Great at fitting, repairing etc. Independent so doesn't attempt to sell you something that's not suitable for you, your horse and your horses shape! A breath of fresh air, call out charge around £40, that was what we paid last year. Knowledgable horse man and saddler.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for Miles, he has fitted my very odd sized horse in the past and always honest to the point of advising current saddle needed adjustment when i was planning to buy a new one form him. He is used by many i know including some very fussy people.

As lovely as Jo Beavis is, and she has some lovely stuff for sale, I know of several people (very local to her) who have had innumerable problems with the fitting of saddles and will not recommend her at all.


----------



## Renvers (8 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is alarming how many saddlers have been mentioned with both good and poor reviews, minefield by the look of things.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is, I was speaking with someone today about Laura Dempsey over at Pittern Hill and we have both heard opposing opinions about her too. Does any saddler have a 100% record??


----------



## Orangehorse (9 March 2014)

No I don't think so.  Not even Kay Humphries!  

Miles left my saddle with lumps in the flocking, so I had to pay someone else to do it again - actually I got Kay's saddler to do it so I had to pay a lot for that.


----------



## Gift Horse (9 March 2014)

I agree John from Barnsby is brilliant. I would not want to use anyone else.


----------



## Joyous70 (10 March 2014)

Im also looking for someone in this area, and am now even more confused as to who to try.


----------



## chestnut cob (10 March 2014)

I've used most of the saddle fitters in this area and am now using Crewe Saddlery.  They will come out to South Shrops but call out/ mileage is extortionate and works out cheaper for me to take horse up to them in the trailer.  I had a bad experience with one particular fitter in the area who fitted my saddle and swore blind it fit, despite my nagging doubts.  Horse was losing more and more muscle, becoming gradually more sore and my super-bold jumping pony stopped wanting to jump.  It's really difficult when a highly experienced fitter has checked and re-checked, fitted and re-fitted the saddle, promising you it is fine.  You are supposed to be able to trust the pro's!  Changed to Crewe Saddlery (I use Beatrice), bought a 2nd hand saddle from them actually in the end.  Physio came out 3 or 4 months after getting the new saddle and couldn't believe the difference in the horse - total change of shape (for the better), back had come (back) up, much improved topline, no longer grumpy about being tacked up, complete change of attitude when ridden.  He was immediately confident jumping in the new saddle.

So for me, definitely Bea at Crewe Saddlery now.  They (Bea, in particular) were recommended by my physio and wouldn't use anyone else now.


----------



## cobwithattitude (11 March 2014)

Barnsby get my vote. Lovely people and am very happy with saddle.  Laura from Kineton has been on the yard and fitted another saddle, seemed ok & owner happy.  I have had a lady from Northampton, but never again.


----------



## Frumpoon (11 March 2014)

cobwithattitude said:



			Barnsby get my vote. Lovely people and am very happy with saddle.  Laura from Kineton has been on the yard and fitted another saddle, seemed ok & owner happy.  I have had a lady from Northampton, but never again. 

Click to expand...

Was that Antonia wills?


----------



## cobwithattitude (17 March 2014)

could not remember name for life of me.....sounds about right.


----------



## Stace (15 April 2014)

OMG, just read this thread I've got Jo Beavis coming to sort out a new saddle and I'm now worried.  I have already lost a lot of money on a brand new Sue Carson saddle that was fitted by Sue. Is there any one we can totally trust.

Our horse is very sensitive and if the saddle isn't right she can be quite a handful


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 April 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			So for me, definitely Bea at Crewe Saddlery now.  They (Bea, in particular) were recommended by my physio and wouldn't use anyone else now.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she's upped her game, then. Let's just say that IMHO she needed to. 

My opinion of Crewe Saddlery was that the girls were pleasant, but wouldn't recognise a correctly fitted saddle even if it jumped up and bit them on the bum. I used to use them for many years til I got completely disillusioned.

This is a very depressing thread. Like others I like to employ an expert, pay them well and expect to be given good service. Doesn't seem to much to ask, does it?


----------



## Frumpoon (15 April 2014)

All I know is, from my experience, do not have Jo Beavis!!!!!


----------



## Joyous70 (16 April 2014)

Has anyone used Craig Millard before? he now works at Tower Farm Saddlers.

I am looking for someone but am only in the market for a 2nd hand saddle, as my girl is growing, was hoping someone may have heard if they are any good?

Also do Horsesense travel to yards? i think it might be too much of a BIG ask for my youngster to travel to them for the first time ever in the trailer and then expect her to behave for a saddle fitting as well.


----------



## patchandloopy (16 April 2014)

I had an excellent experience with Jo Beavis, she explained eveything thoroughly, knew her stuff for sure and was polite and easy to talk too!


----------



## cobwithattitude (16 April 2014)

Joyous70 said:



			Has anyone used Craig Millard before? he now works at Tower Farm Saddlers.

I am looking for someone but am only in the market for a 2nd hand saddle, as my girl is growing, was hoping someone may have heard if they are any good?

Also do Horsesense travel to yards? i think it might be too much of a BIG ask for my youngster to travel to them for the first time ever in the trailer and then expect her to behave for a saddle fitting as well.
		
Click to expand...

Craig .... Great and very down to earth, fixed my saddle on site and did not try to sell me a new one. Fave saddle fitter from Barnsby has left. Craig was recommended. Unsure of how much stock they have ..give Tower Farm a call.


----------



## Joyous70 (17 April 2014)

cobwithattitude said:



			Craig .... Great and very down to earth, fixed my saddle on site and did not try to sell me a new one. Fave saddle fitter from Barnsby has left. Craig was recommended. Unsure of how much stock they have ..give Tower Farm a call.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for this, Tower Farm have masses of 2nd hand saddles, this is why i was quite keen to try and use them, but had never used Craig before and as i have my Kent & Masters to PX, they also stock these as well so may mean im in a more favourable position.


----------



## chestnut cob (17 April 2014)

Joyous70 said:



			thanks for this, Tower Farm have masses of 2nd hand saddles, this is why i was quite keen to try and use them, but had never used Craig before and as i have my Kent & Masters to PX, they also stock these as well so may mean im in a more favourable position.
		
Click to expand...

IME saddle fitters give you a cr@p price if you PX, I always sell my old saddles privately as I find I get a better price.  

It's really frustrating trying to buy a saddle. I don't know Tower Farm.  I bought my jumping saddle from Crewe Saddlery last year who have some second hand - if you use them, specify that you ONLY want Beatrice, no one else!!  You could also try Mel Lewis in this area - she's a bit like Marmite, some people love her, others... not so much...  There's also someone in Stourbridge direction... Jane someone??  Have a look on the Society of Master Saddlers website, they are all listed there.


----------



## Joyous70 (17 April 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			IME saddle fitters give you a cr@p price if you PX, I always sell my old saddles privately as I find I get a better price.  

It's really frustrating trying to buy a saddle. I don't know Tower Farm.  I bought my jumping saddle from Crewe Saddlery last year who have some second hand - if you use them, specify that you ONLY want Beatrice, no one else!!  You could also try Mel Lewis in this area - she's a bit like Marmite, some people love her, others... not so much...  There's also someone in Stourbridge direction... Jane someone??  Have a look on the Society of Master Saddlers website, they are all listed there.
		
Click to expand...

Im in warwickshire, near to Rugby & Coventry, im sure i looked at Crewe Saddlery before, but there mileage rates were horrific, i have been recommended Mel Lewis by someone else also, will have to contact her to see if she would travel as far as me.

I have looked on th Society of Master Saddlers website, but you don't always know who your dealing with.

Thanks again for your help. 

I tried to sell my last saddle privately, a Cliff Barnsby in excellent condition as i was told by two different saddlers, but still only raised £200 for it!!


----------



## chestnut cob (17 April 2014)

I wouldn't say I particularly recommend ML but I know quite a few on here use her.

Do you have transport?  You can take the horse to CS if so, that's what I do and it makes it so much cheaper, even with costing in my trailer fuel!

I've found that you have to hold out for the price you want if you sell privately.  Put it on for a higher price then you can take offers, and decide the lowest you will accept.  It took me about 4 months to sell my Jeffries last year; I got £100 less than my asking price but sold it for what I'd paid for it the year before (it was a complete bargain when I bought it, I don't think the seller realised how much it was worth!).

There is also the National Saddle Centre near you - they might check your old one and be able to refit it if you are wanting to stick with it?


----------



## Joyous70 (17 April 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			I wouldn't say I particularly recommend ML but I know quite a few on here use her.

Do you have transport?  You can take the horse to CS if so, that's what I do and it makes it so much cheaper, even with costing in my trailer fuel!

I've found that you have to hold out for the price you want if you sell privately.  Put it on for a higher price then you can take offers, and decide the lowest you will accept.  It took me about 4 months to sell my Jeffries last year; I got £100 less than my asking price but sold it for what I'd paid for it the year before (it was a complete bargain when I bought it, I don't think the seller realised how much it was worth!).

There is also the National Saddle Centre near you - they might check your old one and be able to refit it if you are wanting to stick with it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes i do have transport, but it would be her first trip out in the trailer, and i think it might be too much of a big ask to take her all that way and behave for a fitting, i may be wrong though.

The saddle has been checked by NSC and does fit her, but because she is slimmer than my late horse who's it used to be the panels are effectively shorter or not so out in front of my leg, which is why im having problems i cannot get my knee where i want it, shame because i love the saddle.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 April 2014)

It's interesting that Crewe Saddlery have second hand saddles again. They used to have a good selection, mostly taken in p/x. Then they stopped taking p/x's unless they'd sold them from new, then stopped p/exing at all. At this point I stopped using them.

I last saw Beatrice about 2 years ago, doing a fitting on a yard I was visiting. She sold a new saddle but it was far too small for the lady rider (as I could clearly see from a distance). Not sure of the ins and outs, but the lady got rid of the saddle and went to David of Village Saddlery (another 'marmite' fitter!) who fitted her and the pony correctly.


----------



## Blythe Spirit (23 April 2014)

Renvers said:



			Another vote for Miles, he has fitted my very odd sized horse in the past and always honest to the point of advising current saddle needed adjustment when i was planning to buy a new one form him. He is used by many i know including some very fussy people.

As lovely as Jo Beavis is, and she has some lovely stuff for sale, I know of several people (very local to her) who have had innumerable problems with the fitting of saddles and will not recommend her at all.
		
Click to expand...

I just had Jo try to find me a saddle - we narrowed it down to two - one she swore would be good for the horse two sizes smaller but I hated it to ride in as it was massively blocked off the horses back with HUGH high panels and tipped me forward. The other was fab for me but I wasn't convinced it fitted the horse as it was so tight on the shoulder his skin wrinked back as he walked. She very cannily said 'it's not wrong' which I interpreted to mean 'its not right either' and didn't buy it - though boy it was nice to ride in! I then tried Barton Saddles - who were very helpful but best they could do was see if they could get a bespoke Ideal made with a GP or VSD on a jumping tree which they said fitted the horse best - It may have done but I was still unconvinced about it giving the shoulder enough room - it sat well over the shoulder but I was told that because the point pockets pointed well back it would let him move under it..?? Then I had Antonia Wills - she was helpful, took her time, and happily had in stock a small GP which sat back enough to free the shoulder


----------



## Renvers (23 April 2014)

Lord what an ordeal, glad you weren't railroaded into  one that is "not wrong"!


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (23 April 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Not sure of the ins and outs, but the lady got rid of the saddle and went to David of Village Saddlery (another 'marmite' fitter!) who fitted her and the pony correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Christ, don't use David at Village Saddlery in Warrington (I know it's not the OP's area but I had to say something with him being mentioned). Being messed about by 3 saddle fitters so far, I went against all my better judgement and used David. Rudest and most arrogant man I've met in a long time. Turned up 3 hours late, charged a fortune for his opinion on my saddle and the quoted some stupid price (£200! On top of the £70 call out fee) for having two inches of flocking removed. 

I feel like I'm living my own saddlery nightmare. If I still lived in Yorkshire I would have used Patrick Wilkinson, he never let me down. In fact, with all the money I've wasted on rubbish saddlers in the past few months, I could have paid for him to travel down twice over by now!!


----------



## Jo1980 (1 May 2014)

Andy Wheels (the saddle man) is awful.  He is extremely expensive and generally doesn't care whether he sees you ride in a saddle or not (which I think is vital, as that's what it's for!!)

He 'fit' a saddle to my horse who instantly started bucking afterwards.  I called him to let him know and he was very rude (once I'd managed to get hold of him).  Apparently he had done a great job and it was the horse being naughty.  She'd never bucked before that day and hasn't bucked since having a different saddler come out and fit the saddle properly.


----------



## CMMB (5 June 2014)

As mentioned there seem to be good and bad said about all the saddlers mentioned so a bit difficult to decide. I have used Andy Wheals for 3 years now; first fitting he insisted on seeing the horse ridden and jumped, spent ages making sure the saddle fitted by reflocking on site (a new Thorowgood). Came back out again to check a month later when I said I wasn't perfectly happy with the fit (for a small fee). Now knows the horse and can comment on the ever changing shape and reflock accordingly (always on site). In my opinion with the small amount of knowledge I have about saddle fitting I am happy with his service.


----------

